# Helpful Webpage regardind God and Marriage



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

I read the page on this website GOD Can Restore Your Marriage! - Home 
I read everything and I truly feel that after much prayer God has answered some of my questions. I hope that anyone that is seeking God can find this helpful, and even if you are not, it could be the start of a wonderful relationship you could ever have. 

If there is anything out there that could also be helpful to us please post below, many of us are hungry for answers and have sleepless nights trying to figure them out. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## pioneer (May 28, 2010)

You are certainly right about the sleepless nights.....

Thank you so much for posting this. I have bookmarked it and will read it when I'm not so tired.


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

I hope it helps you out, it really made me feel so much better after I read it =)


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. It certainly relates to my situation as well. One of my friends and I have been discussing those very things.


----------

